# [Wet Thumb Forum]-water changes



## pahorne (Jun 9, 2003)

hi im just waiting for my new plants to get here and was just woundering about water changes how often should i do them 
im not puttng any fish in the tank for atleast 3-4 mouths depending on the progress of the plants 
so how ofter do i needs to change the water and why


----------



## pahorne (Jun 9, 2003)

hi im just waiting for my new plants to get here and was just woundering about water changes how often should i do them 
im not puttng any fish in the tank for atleast 3-4 mouths depending on the progress of the plants 
so how ofter do i needs to change the water and why


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I do a minimum of a 50% water change in my tanks every week. Fresh water is better than old water, it allows me to reset the tank, it removes DOC. I would suggest you just start doing the water changes now to get in the habit.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

if you don't have the sort of time to put into your tanks like rex does, you can probably do a little less than that without too much of a problem. 50% every two or three weeks, maybe 33% every two weeks, stuff like that. as rex said though, the water changes help "reset" the tank and keep stuff from building up to toxic proportions, SO if you decide to do fewer water changes, be warned







but if you CAN do frequent water changes, go for it. honestly, you can usually skip them for a few weeks before the water gets really nasty. just don't be scared that you'll kill everything if you don't do it every week







it's just a best-case scenario.


----------



## PiKapp382 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm changing 5 gallons of my 29g weekly - is that enough, or should I change more? Would changing more water make algae a bit easier to deal with? (if so, I'm gonna get a bigger bucket in the morning  )


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

One day a week I change 50% of the water in my 55, 29, 10, and 5.5 gallon tanks. The whole process takes about 30-40 minutes. The only tank I use a bucket on is the 5.5 gallon. All the rest I use the hose from my Python with my custom built PVC water changers. Then I use the same hose and changer to fill the tanks. Buckets are not my choice for changing large amounts of water. My max is about 2.5 gallons in a bucket.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

At the moment I have up and running a 120, 55, 45, four 20s and a 10. I change 50% of the water at least weekly in all of them; one of the 20's gets changed daily because it's stuffed full of brichardis, they refuse to stop having babies. The q-tank gets changed daily when there are new fish in it also. I have an actual life, family and full time job, but I can always find time for water changes.

There is nothing better you can do for the health of your fish and plants than water changes; nothing will pay you more dividends in the long run, and it costs you nothing except a little time. Well--it might cost you whatever it costs for a Python if you have as many tanks as I do, I couldn't do it without one. I run my hose out the door and water my plants with the change water, and even with all the new water I add back, it never costs me extra on my water bill, I always pay the minimum, so I don't feel bad about it.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

50% weekly here also. I'm fortunate in that I can siphon the old water out a nearby window then use a Python to fill them back up. Save on the water bill this way.









I learned long ago that the easiest way to a healthy tank is regular water changes. Nothing replaces it.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I too just run the water out the door and into the plant beds or the yard. I don't use the pump that comes with the Python as it uses a lot of extra water and really doesn't save me that much time.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## PiKapp382 (Jun 8, 2003)

If I understand correctly, the Python is basically a glorified pipe & pump. If so, how do you get dechlorinator into the water w/ a Python? (i'd rather not have to add chlorinated water to my tank)

[This message was edited by PiKapp382 on Sat July 05 2003 at 05:48 PM.]

[This message was edited by PiKapp382 on Sat July 05 2003 at 05:54 PM.]


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I just add the water conditioner to the tank and start filling.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I've always preferred frequency over quantity, reducing the possibility of any drastic changes. IMHO, I think 25% twice a week is better than 50% once a week.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I tried 25% twice a week but decided it was just too much work. I suppose if you have only one or 2 tanks it wouldn't be too bad but I have 4 and it takes me half a day to change the water and do other routine maintenance. The weekend is really the best time for me and they only come once a week.


----------



## DaveStall (Feb 14, 2003)

You guys make me wish I could use a Python, but alas my funky tap water won't allow it. It's the bucket brigade for me!

Anyhow .. the suggestions here are all good, but keep in mind that almost every tank runs differently. I have some tanks that actually seem to do better with smaller waterchanges, and on the other end I have tanks that seem to require frequent, larger waterchanges. Regardless, I would suggest doing 25%-50% waterchanges weekly if for no other reason than to remove old plant matter. Waterchange time is also a great time to closely observe your fish and plants for health problems and to make sure all of your equipment is functioning properly.

Dave


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Doomer,

You either need to change your method of water changes or move to somewhere you don't have to screw with the water so much.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## pahorne (Jun 9, 2003)

ok then water changes arnt going to be to much trouble 
the tanp water i the south west of the uk is really soft do i needs to add anythink to it or just let it stand for 24 hours before i but it in the tank


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

I use Seachem Prime during water changes to remove chlorine and chloromines and wanted to share a dosing tip for ANY of these types of products.

Dose for the entire tank volume if water is added straight from the tap via a hose or Phython. Dose for the actual bucket volume if you use buckets. These products work instantly. 

The volume for your water change is also dependent on your stocking levels and fish sensitivity. I was over zealous and did 50% changes 2-3x a week thinking more is better...NOT! My cardinal tetras started to die off due to pH swings. My tap water is 8.6 and reduced to 6.6 with CO2. Now I do 30% changes 2x per week with excellent results. I tried 50% 1x per week but noticed the fish were less peppy towards the end of the week. Since I only have 2 tanks it isn't much effect.

The benefits of frequent water changes are less algae, healthier fish, more robust fish that eat more and grow faster, plus any plant fert errors are errased.

Pythons, IMO, are glorified hoses. I ordered wide tubing with hose adapters from Big Al's, which is a modified version of the Python. This way you can have the exact length you need. Frank at Big Al's discouraged using garden hoses as some might have toxic properties. I don't know if that is true or not but didn't want to test his theory, lol. 

Personally, I think water changes are one of THE MOST important things you can do for your tank. I never medicate and don't recommend it. If your fish have some type of disease than do even more smaller changes and raise the temperature. I've found this works better than medication. In nature there isn't someone to diagnose and dose anything. In many cases the medication costs more than the ailing fish and often the medication kills other healthy fish in the tank and the really sick one dies anyway. That is purely my own opinion and observation from many years in the hobby. My brother was an Ichthyologist and said most times people mis-diagnosis and mistreat anyway. 

Sorry I got a little off topic, but wanted to emphasize the importance of regular water changes.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The Python is a great way to clean the gravel and fill the tank. I recommend it because most people can buy one without any problems. If one has the experience and knowledge and doesn't mind rummaging around at The BORG then they can build a basic hose and water changer that works just fine. I use the hose portion of my Python more than I use the gravel vac feature. And I never use the pump portion anymore as I bought a fitting for my faucet and just attach the hose there. I also built my own water changer filler which looks like this.....










Note this is my second version. It has a series of small holes drilled at the end of the longer piece. I can set the siphon and walk away and them come back when the tank is drained, clear the hose, attach it to the faucet and start the fill. The substrate doesn't get disturbed, plants don't get blown around, it's awesome!

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Ranch West:
> I've always preferred frequency over quantity, reducing the possibility of any drastic changes. IMHO, I think 25% twice a week is better than 50% once a week.


You have to do two 30% water changes to equal one 50% water change. If you are doing weekly water changes, the water parameters are close to tap, so there shouldn't be any drastic changes.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have to confess that I do about 25% every couple weeks. At best







Well I mean I am not removing anything with the water change I won't be adding back, with exception to disolved organics. I can easily smell those when present!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you can smell the DOC then they are way to high.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> You have to do two 30% water changes to equal one 50% water change. If you are doing weekly water changes, the water parameters are close to tap, so there shouldn't be any drastic changes.


Exactly so. As long as you are using your tap water in your tanks and not making any drastic adjustments to your water (i.e., using buffers, etc.), 50% at a time (or more) weekly is no problem at all for your fish and will remove more pollutants than two 25% water changes. Your fish will become accustomed to your maintenance routine very quickly, and will have no problems with it.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> If you can smell the DOC then they are way to high.


What is this based on Rex? I mean in my 29, with no fish and drift wood, just the tanic and humic acids give the water a smell. Would you say the DOC is too high there? IMO no, that smell is what you get with wood. Blackwater has a smell.

Stinky sewer like tank water is a different story of course, but is there any where to discern them?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If you have a lot of new wood you will get a CLEAN woody smell. Normally my tanks have no noticeable odor. But I have found that when something gets out of whack they start to smell. One time I opened up my 55 gallon tank and there was a smell to the tank. I started looking and lo and behold there was a dead fish in the far back corner. Removed the fish, changed the water and the smell went away.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

if the water stinks, put a glass top over the aquarium...



;-)

JP


----------

